# Barber of Seville



## FireGS (Jan 29, 2005)

Here ya go guys, 
I got a bunch of new Libs, and without telling you what they are, for biased reasons, lemme know what you think, then ill tell ya the Libs.

http://www.samferrara.com/BarberOfSeville.mp3

~Sam


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 29, 2005)

WOW! :shock: 
Beautiful job!
Kirk Hunter Concert Strings?
J


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 29, 2005)

FireGS said:


> I got a bunch of new Libs, and without telling you what they are, for biased reasons, lemme know what you think, then ill tell ya the Libs.



Good point! This is like the Pepsi vs Coca Cola blindfold test. 

First off, its a good mockup - lot of work there Sam! Kirk Hunter Concert Strings?


----------



## FireGS (Jan 29, 2005)

nope, but keep guessing!


----------



## IvanP (Jan 29, 2005)

Fire!!

This is GPO advanced!!! Is it, right? I know it's that one... or GOS2


----------



## FireGS (Jan 29, 2005)

Sorry Ivan... its neither of em! hehehe


----------



## LGA (Jan 29, 2005)

It certainly sounds all GPO.

Larry Alexander


----------



## FireGS (Jan 29, 2005)

Close but no cigar... though, GPO was half of it.


----------



## Niah (Jan 29, 2005)

Sonic Implants?


----------



## FireGS (Jan 29, 2005)

*shakes head* nope! this is fun!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow Sam, this is great! Good job!


----------



## FireGS (Jan 30, 2005)

Thank you all! I give up, ill tell you! Half of it is GPO as i said before, but the strings are Garritan Orchestral Strings! ROTFLMAO! I knew had i said it was pure Garritan before, some would bash the song before even hearing it! :D 

~Sam


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 30, 2005)

Garritan Orchestral Strings are still very useful. The best part: they're not looped but use streaming technology so they're actual recordings. 

I think they sound more realistic than these new brand of mini-versions that rely so much on looping samples to keep the package small - but when they're looped the strings suffer the most and sound fakey, which I think a lot of people have issues with. 

I personally have had no issues with GOS. I think its a fine product and actually thought about buying it before going with a VSL package instead.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 30, 2005)

???? Frederick. Most libraries I know are actual recordings?? And GOS has been looped I believe. And libraries that use looping generally use 6-8 seconds loops - more than enough, and nothing you'll ever notice unless there are some repeated artifacts. It's not that usual to hold notes for that long anyway.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jan 30, 2005)

Simon: GOS has some looped versions of some of the articulations (Sustains, harmonics) in their "Lite" patches, and the tremelos and trills are looped as well. The rest of it is unlooped. The 1st violins' long bows are around 1 gigabyte in size.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 30, 2005)

Simon Ravn said:


> ???? Frederick. Most libraries I know are actual recordings?? And GOS has been looped I believe. And libraries that use looping generally use 6-8 seconds loops - more than enough, and nothing you'll ever notice unless there are some repeated artifacts. It's not that usual to hold notes for that long anyway.



Oh ok  Well - of course they're all real recordings - must be too early here in the mountains! GOS sounds far more realistic than its inexpensive counterpart - perhaps due to a much earlier loop point - like 1-2 seconds instead of 6-8?

I'll contact Tom Hopkins and ask him to clarify.

EDIT: Ok - here's what Tom said:


Tom Hopkins said:


> As to your questions about the differences between GOS and GPO strings: There are many programming differences in the sustain patches but loops aren't a likely major contributing factor to judgments concerning sound quality. The loops in GPO are mostly in the 6 second range - not short. GPO has fewer samples per octave (most samples are mapped to cover a major second) compared to GOS (which is mostly chromatic). GOS has up to 4 dynamic levels of actual samples; GPO has a single sample layer with dynamic changes simulated using EQ. GPO uses short bows layered with the sustain attacks and tied to velocity (a detail I actually prefer over GOS). There are many other less obvious differences but the major second mapping and single layer/dynamic EQ are the main ones. Of course, the mapping and layer differences were necessary to accomplish the goal of the smallest possible footprint while emphasizing ease-of-use. GOS and GPO are different types of libraries with different goals. GOS was an assault on maximum performance without restrictions imposed on size or priority given to ease-of-use; whereas, GPO is intended to be a fine-sounding sketchpad that puts a premium on size and ease-of-use. Compromises are always tailored to the goals of the product.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 30, 2005)

Herman Witkam said:


> Simon: GOS has some looped versions of some of the articulations (Sustains, harmonics) in their "Lite" patches, and the tremelos and trills are looped as well. The rest of it is unlooped. The 1st violins' long bows are around 1 gigabyte in size.



Maybe. Size obviously doesn't matter


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 30, 2005)

Frederick Russ said:


> Simon Ravn said:
> 
> 
> > ???? Frederick. Most libraries I know are actual recordings?? And GOS has been looped I believe. And libraries that use looping generally use 6-8 seconds loops - more than enough, and nothing you'll ever notice unless there are some repeated artifacts. It's not that usual to hold notes for that long anyway.
> ...



Right, and I am sure GPO isn't chromatically sampled, doesn't have as many layers etc etc... many reasons why it doesn't sound as good as GOS.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh wow! I thought most people here that came from NSS were like, 100% anti-Garritan products...guess i was wrong.. Ya learn something new every day! 

~Sam


----------



## Niah (Jan 30, 2005)

Nobody here is anti anything. What differs VI users from NS users is that we are allowed to our opinions without getting banned.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jan 30, 2005)

Simon Ravn said:


> Maybe. Size obviously doesn't matter



I know, but it gives an impression of the amount of content.


----------

